# Kaufberatung AIO 360mm



## ZxZ20 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, welche AIO 360 mm würdet ihr mir empfehlen für den ryzen 5950x der bald rauskommt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde dir eine von Alphacool was empfehlen, da hier Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut sind und die AIO auch erweiterbar ist.


----------



## CSharper (24. Oktober 2020)

Bin aktuell auch am Suchen nach einem geeigneten CPU-Kühler für ein neues Build. Hadere zwischen AIO und Luftkühler. Hab da passend zum vorherigen Post diesen Test gelesen:









						Testresultate Serienlüfter - Seite 7 - Hardwareluxx
					

Hardwareluxx testet die AiO-Kühlung Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




@ZxZ20 was ist deine Motivation für eine AIO-Lösung?


----------



## ZxZ20 (24. Oktober 2020)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Bin aktuell auch am Suchen nach einem geeigneten CPU-Kühler für ein neues Build. Hadere zwischen AIO und Luftkühler. Hab da passend zum vorherigen Post diesen Test gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um ehrlich zu sein die Optik


----------



## CSharper (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja ist dasselbe bei mir. Also aktuell schiel ich auf diese AIO:









						Alphacool Eisbär Aurora 360 im Test - mehr als nur eine simple All-in-One Kompaktwasserkühlung | Review | Seite 5 | igor´sLAB
					

Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind, zumindest aus Sicht der RGB-Illuminaten und Regenbogen-Süchtigen. Denn Alphacool hat die Eisbär mit adressierbaren LED auch optisch noch einmal etwas aufgehübscht.




					www.igorslab.de
				




Scheint Abwärme bis 150 Watt locker kühlen zu können. Nur die Lüfter könnten einen Tick leiser sein. Aber soll dennoch reichen ausser man ist eine Silentfetischist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Oktober 2020)

Test folgt in PCGH 01/2021 
Zwischenfazit: Für eine Kühlung mit RGB-Lüfterrahmen ganz gut. Aber wenn man praktisch nur mit 100-mm-Lüftern arbeitet, bekommt man bei gleicher Lautheit natürlich nicht die Performance von echten 120ern.


----------



## CSharper (4. November 2020)

@PCGH_Torsten danke für dein Feedback. Verstehe deinen Einwand nicht ganz. Bei den beiliegenden Lüftern handelt es sich doch um 120mm Varianten? Kann leider nicht bis in den Januar warten, da ich die AIO schon herumliegen habe


----------



## Narbennarr (4. November 2020)

Die Lüfter haben durch den RGB Ring einen sehr dicken Rahmen, fast 1cm. Das reduziert natürlich den effektiven Querschnitt. Alpenföhn macht das bei den Wingboost besser, da liegt der Rahmen bei nur (für RGB) 5 mm


----------



## CSharper (4. November 2020)

@Narbennarr super vielen Dank. Dann schau ich mich mal nach anderen Lüftern um. Werde die Alpenföhn in die Auswahl miteinbeziehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Lüfter haben durch den RGB Ring einen sehr dicken Rahmen, fast 1cm. Das reduziert natürlich den effektiven Querschnitt. Alpenföhn macht das bei den Wingboost besser, da liegt der Rahmen bei nur (für RGB) 5 mm


Typischer Fall von Style over Substance.
@TE: Die Modelle von Arctic sind sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Slanzi (4. November 2020)

Kann die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora empfehlen. Habe die 360er, Lüfterkurve manuell angepasst, Pumpe auf 12V. Arbeitet sehr leise unter Last und im Idle und ist mehr als ausreichend performant.

Optik ist gut, Aber wie gesagt, ziemlich egal welche Lüfter, RGB opfert hier häufig Leistung für Optik.
Wenn es um P/L geht, ist Arctic im Prinzip unschlagbar. Sofern der dickere Radiator auch keine Probleme macht.


----------



## IngloriousBen (5. November 2020)

Aktuell als Deal des Tages:





						MSI MAG CORELIQUID 360R Wasserkühlung
					

MSI MAG CORELIQUID 360R Wasserkühlung günstig online kaufen im computeruniverse Online Shop. Bestellen Sie jetzt CPU Kühler (Prozessorkühler) günstig online! computeruniverse - beste Auswahl, bester Service!




					www.computeruniverse.net
				




Ich überlege auch, ob man hier zuschlagen sollte?


----------



## CSharper (8. November 2020)

Hab jetzt die 240er Version der Aurora drin. Super Teil ausser die CPU-Halterung Montage könnte bisschen verbessert werden.


----------



## Inreal (11. November 2020)

@PCGH_Torsten​Hast du eine meinung zur: Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360 High Speed AiO Wasserkühlung?

Bin am überlegen  von meiner 280mm Corsair H115I Platinum zu wechseln.


----------



## muski14 (5. Januar 2021)

++ Suche auch noch eine.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Januar 2021)

muski14 schrieb:


> ++ Suche auch noch eine.











						Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset
					

Mit den neuen Eissturmsets erhalten Sie alle Komponenten die Sie für den Start in die Welt der Wasserkühlung benötigen. Die Sets richten sich dabei nicht nur an Einsteiger sondern auch an Profis. Alle verwendeten Komponenten sind optimal...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Dazu noch einen Schlauch, der dir den Kühler nicht verstopft:









						Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz
					

Der etwas andere Wasserkühlungsschlauch aus dem Hause Tygon hat ganz besondere Eigenschaften! Norprene, nicht Neoprene, ist ein ganz besonderer Werkstoff. Werden im Wasserkühlungsbereich für PCs eher Schläuche aus...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------

